# boil test



## miersc77 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey all, just a reminder to test your thermo's. Just recently did mine and found out my Maverick ET-733 is off by 5*. In fact out of the 5 that were checked there is only one that is dead one. The Mav is manageable and two that got tossed.




 




 

Do all of them while your at it. Knowing how much they're off can mean the difference between "home cooked & take out"

     On a side note, I checked the stock thermo from the masterbuilt (even though I don't use it) and it was over 30* off!!

EDIT: @dirtsailor2003 has a very good post on this subject, while taking sea level and barometric pressure into account. He evens as a calculator!! Jump on over to his post, it just might save your life!!


----------



## daricksta (Apr 8, 2015)

I calibrated my ET-733 when I first bought it with the boiling water test and found it accurate. There can be variances among individual units, though.


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 8, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I calibrated my ET-733 when I first bought it with the boiling water test and found it accurate. There can be variances among individual units, though.


I've done some checking on this and the company states there's a +/- 3/4° variance in all units.  5* is acceptable to me and not a huge deal, now that I know. I was to excited to do mine when I first got mine, wish I would have!


----------



## timberjet (Apr 8, 2015)

My probes are off 5 degrees from each other. But, since I know that I'm ahead of the game. You are totally correct to check them every now and then. I have found that some of the older analog meat thermometers can actually be calibrated by turning the dial gently against the probe. Not all, but some. I have an old turkey fryer therm like this and it is dead on from me learning this trick.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 8, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> I've done some checking on this and the company states there's a +/- 3/4° variance in all units. 5* is acceptable to me and not a huge deal, now that I know. I was to excited to do mine when I first got mine, wish I would have!


For me it's a pain to change the settings on the ET-733 and I need the owners manual in front of me as a reminder of how it's done. But once the settings are in place, I totally love that Maverick. C'mon--sitting at the computer or watching TV or doing whatever inside the house while monitoring the outside smoker? I don't care what Myron Mixon says--that's what I call fun backyard BBQ!


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 8, 2015)

timberjet said:


> My probes are off 5 degrees from each other. But, since I know that I'm ahead of the game. You are totally correct to check them every now and then. I have found that some of the older analog meat thermometers can actually be calibrated by turning the dial gently against the probe. Not all, but some. I have an old turkey fryer therm like this and it is dead on from me learning this trick.


  Mine are actually 2* off from port 1 to port 2, not the prob themselves. But 5* is easiest  to remember and I don't think the other 2* is a huge deal, you'll get that in carry over anyway. I'll have to try your trick...... gentle....... gentle....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







daRicksta said:


> For me it's a pain to change the settings on the ET-733 and I need the owners manual in front of me as a reminder of how it's done. But once the settings are in place, I totally love that Maverick. C'mon--sitting at the computer or watching TV or doing whatever inside the house while monitoring the outside smoker? I don't care what Myron Mixon says--that's what I call fun backyard BBQ!


I completely agree, that ET-733 is what it's about! The drinks don't make themselves!

Myron who??


----------



## daricksta (Apr 8, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Mine are actually 2* off from port 1 to port 2, not the prob themselves. But 5* is easiest  to remember and I don't think the other 2* is a huge deal, you'll get that in carry over anyway. I'll have to try your trick...... gentle....... gentle....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myron Mixon is the winningest (most total cash prizes won) in BBQ competitions. I first saw him on "BBQ Pitmasters" on Destination America channel. It was great show, a documentary following about 4 or 5 pro smokers around the BBQ competition circuit, Mixon being one of them. Then Mixon took over the show and rebooted it as a competition in which he was one of panel of 3 judges in yet another elimination cooking show. That's when I stopped watching because it ceased to be interesting. You can Google the guy to find out more about him.

Can I have one of those drinks?


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 8, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Myron Mixon is the winningest (most total cash prizes won) in BBQ competitions. I first saw him on "BBQ Pitmasters" on Destination America channel. It was great show, a documentary following about 4 or 5 pro smokers around the BBQ competition circuit, Mixon being one of them. Then Mixon took over the show and rebooted it as a competition in which he was one of panel of 3 judges in yet another elimination cooking show. That's when I stopped watching because it ceased to be interesting. You can Google the guy to find out more about him.
> 
> Can I have one of those drinks?


   I guess its hard to tell sarcasm, I gotta learn this _how to use this stuff_ ! That was very insightful though, I didn't know to much about the guy.

Speaking of drinking, if you make your own BBQ sauce, mix a lil Jim Beam red stag black cherry..... oh it is some good stuff!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

One more thing about checking your therms, make sure to adjust for your altitude and the barometric pressure. For my particular local 208-209 is where water boils. that means a 3-4 degree difference from 212, depending on the barometric pressure. If you haven't made those adjustments you may be closer or further off than you think.  I have posted in another thread here an online calculator one can use to make that adjustment. If my IPhone would let me copy and paste on SMF I'd post the link.


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 8, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> One more thing about checking your therms, make sure to adjust for your altitude and the barometric pressure. For my particular local 208-209 is where water boils. that means a 3-4 degree difference from 212, depending on the barometric pressure. If you haven't made those adjustments you may be closer or further off than you think. I have posted in another thread here an online calculator one can use to make that adjustment. If my IPhone would let me copy and paste on SMF I'd post the link.


Oh boy, That was something I didn't even think of. I read up on the subject, boil test, ice test, pulled all my thermo's out and tested, re-tested and tested again. Learned a lot, threw some _junk_ ones away. And now......... I have doubt! What if ??

Oh that's dramatic. Serious though I'm glad you said something, I would hate to think I'm off only a little one way when it could be a lot. Or worse, take away when I should add!

Thank you, back to the search bar...... or I'll just jump over to your other post!

Can't believe I missed that.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 8, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> I guess its hard to tell sarcasm, I gotta learn this _how to use this stuff_ ! That was very insightful though, I didn't know to much about the guy.
> 
> Speaking of drinking, if you make your own BBQ sauce, mix a lil Jim Beam red stag black cherry..... oh it is some good stuff!!


_Italics_ and the Edit button are my very best friends when writing comments. I've long said that sarcasm is very hard to pull off in writing unless you make it very very _obvious_.

As for Mixon, I'm not a fan of the guy. I've printed out a couple of his recipes but never made them. I've looked at a couple of his cookbooks but I don't think they're backyard BBQ friendly especially if you're a MES owner. But I have to admit he can talk the talk and Barb the Que alright.

I've never seen Jim Beam red stag black cherry in my local stores. Seems like that would go very well with a Cherry Coke in a BBQ sauce. I'll have to hunt it down. It'd just be very hard to decide how much for the sauce and how much "sauce" for the chef...


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 8, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> _Italics_ and the Edit button are my very best friends when writing comments. I've long said that sarcasm is very hard to pull off in writing unless you make it very very _obvious_.
> 
> As for Mixon, I'm not a fan of the guy. I've printed out a couple of his recipes but never made them. I've looked at a couple of his cookbooks but I don't think they're backyard BBQ friendly especially if you're a MES owner. But I have to admit he can talk the talk and Barb the Que alright.
> 
> I've never seen Jim Beam red stag black cherry in my local stores. Seems like that would go very well with a Cherry Coke in a BBQ sauce. I'll have to hunt it down. It'd just be very hard to decide how much for the sauce and how much "sauce" for the chef...:th_anim_burp:



Ever since I seen that wally smiley giving a toast I was done for, that look, that stare, captivating! :yahoo:
I have a lot to learn but having fun getting there!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



:ROTF


As far as Myron, he made his money and good for him, won't get my money though.
If you can find the bourbon, save a lil cause it goes quick. Next thing ya know, you forgot you were cooking anything! :fire:


----------



## daricksta (Apr 9, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Ever since I seen that wally smiley giving a toast I was done for, that look, that stare, captivating!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very lazy today. Which one is the Wally smiley? I'm waiting for a chance to use this one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My money is very safe from Myron's pockets. Georgia Q isn't my favorite style. I'm more of a KC/Memphis/Texas man though I loves me my St. Louis style ribs.

We got some what you call your Ezra Brooks Kentucky Bourbon. Why Ezra? 1. That was the first name of my wife's dad. 2. It was cheap and I know nothing about bourbon. When it comes to wine, I'm your man.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 9, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Oh boy, That was something I didn't even think of. I read up on the subject, boil test, ice test, pulled all my thermo's out and tested, re-tested and tested again. Learned a lot, threw some _junk_ ones away. And now......... I have doubt! What if ??
> 
> Oh that's dramatic. Serious though I'm glad you said something, I would hate to think I'm off only a little one way when it could be a lot. Or worse, take away when I should add!
> 
> ...


When I lived in Bellevue Id. the boiling point was right around 206 if I remember correctly. Blackfoot is just about the same elevation I think. Maybe a bit lower?


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 9, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I'm very lazy today. Which one is the Wally smiley? I'm waiting for a chance to use this one. :deadhorse:
> 
> My money is very safe from Myron's pockets. Georgia Q isn't my favorite style. I'm more of a KC/Memphis/Texas man though I loves me my St. Louis style ribs.
> 
> We got some what you call your Ezra Brooks Kentucky Bourbon. Why Ezra? 1. That was the first name of my wife's dad. 2. It was cheap and I know nothing about bourbon. When it comes to wine, I'm your man.



Nothing wrong with being lazy from time to time, everyone needs a day or five, thursday through monday! I call all the yellow smiley faces a wally smiley. Maybe I've been dragged to walmart to many times! Love that deadhorse one! So many to choose from! I'm still learning my style and taste with BBQ, but so far I'm fallowing suit.

There is a lot of really good bourbon whiskey from Kentucky, some of my favs! I haven't tried Ezra Brooks though..... that is a real whiskey right? Or do you call it that because of your wife's dad? I was gonna poke fun here but you said _*was*_ his first name and don't want to be rude!


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 9, 2015)

timberjet said:


> When I lived in Bellevue Id. the boiling point was right around 206 if I remember correctly. Blackfoot is just about the same elevation I think. Maybe a bit lower?


 I'm glad you said something, I used that calculator 3 different times and got 3 different answers two of them were really close to the same, 211. something and one was 205. Now its not really that hard to input two different variables so I'm a little baffled and how I got different answers. But what do ya do?!?


----------



## daricksta (Apr 10, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Nothing wrong with being lazy from time to time, everyone needs a day or five, thursday through monday! I call all the yellow smiley faces a wally smiley. Maybe I've been dragged to walmart to many times! Love that deadhorse one! So many to choose from! I'm still learning my style and taste with BBQ, but so far I'm fallowing suit.
> 
> There is a lot of really good bourbon whiskey from Kentucky, some of my favs! I haven't tried Ezra Brooks though..... that is a real whiskey right? Or do you call it that because of your wife's dad? I was gonna poke fun here but you said _*was*_ his first name and don't want to be rude!


Unfortunately Ezra is no longer with us (so poke away) which is a damn shame because he was a fine man. I'd tell you more but I'd be thrown onto the floor, cuffed and arrested for thread hijacking. His last name was Ferrell so when I buy a bottle of Ezra Brooks (real but inexpensive Kentucky bourbon) I place masking tape on the label over Brooks and write "Ferrell" in honor of him.

Miersc, I tell ya honestly, I've been a member here for almost 3 years and SMF enabled me to up my game. I learned about the AMNPS here, about the Maverick ET-732 & 733, various cooking techniques and fixes for MES problems, and have just met a lot of cool and knowledgeable people in general. I've got several smoking books and books on rubs, marinades, and sauces, and my lovely wonderful daughter bought me BBQ class lesson last year. A few other things I've figured out for myself or from research. I'm now where I'm pretty sure I know what I'm doing and am producing some consistently great "Q". 

I bought a 6 lb. brisket with the point a while back. We used half the flat for a slow cooker meal but this Sunday I'm taking the remaining flat with the point attached and smoking it. The class I took showed me how to cut the point from the flat since both pieces cook differently so I'll be doing that with the 3 lbs. I've got left. Gonna rub 'em both down and throw them onto two separate racks. My goal is to make burnt ends from the point because I've never cooked a point nor made burnt ends before. Luckily I've got my notes and a CD from the BBQ class to guide me.


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 13, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Unfortunately Ezra is no longer with us (so poke away) which is a damn shame because he was a fine man. I'd tell you more but I'd be thrown onto the floor, cuffed and arrested for thread hijacking. His last name was Ferrell so when I buy a bottle of Ezra Brooks (real but inexpensive Kentucky bourbon) I place masking tape on the label over Brooks and write "Ferrell" in honor of him.
> 
> Miersc, I tell ya honestly, I've been a member here for almost 3 years and SMF enabled me to up my game. I learned about the AMNPS here, about the Maverick ET-732 & 733, various cooking techniques and fixes for MES problems, and have just met a lot of cool and knowledgeable people in general. I've got several smoking books and books on rubs, marinades, and sauces, and my lovely wonderful daughter bought me BBQ class lesson last year. A few other things I've figured out for myself or from research. I'm now where I'm pretty sure I know what I'm doing and am producing some consistently great "Q".
> 
> I bought a 6 lb. brisket with the point a while back. We used half the flat for a slow cooker meal but this Sunday I'm taking the remaining flat with the point attached and smoking it. The class I took showed me how to cut the point from the flat since both pieces cook differently so I'll be doing that with the 3 lbs. I've got left. Gonna rub 'em both down and throw them onto two separate racks. My goal is to make burnt ends from the point because I've never cooked a point nor made burnt ends before. Luckily I've got my notes and a CD from the BBQ class to guide me.



Sorry for the loss of your pa-n-law! It seems that the good ones always goes first, and there is a lot less of them these days. I shall give him a proper toast....... with the good stuff, in the general "_Here's to the good few that's past_"

I'm looking forward to learning all the good stuff on this site. I've trolled it for months before I signed up, figured since I was always on, should just put my name on it! If it wasn't for the good people of this site, my smoker wouldn't be modded, I probably would only end up with rubber for dinner and.......... the list goes on and on!

Enough about my food, how'd the brisket turn out? I'll check to see if you did a Q on it!!

Well my computer is fighting a virus (thought I had it figured out), which might be why I was getting different results from the boil calculator


----------



## daricksta (Apr 13, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your pa-n-law! It seems that the good ones always goes first, and there is a lot less of them these days. I shall give him a proper toast....... with the good stuff, in the general "_Here's to the good few that's past_"
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning all the good stuff on this site. I've trolled it for months before I signed up, figured since I was always on, should just put my name on it! If it wasn't for the good people of this site, my smoker wouldn't be modded, I probably would only end up with rubber for dinner and.......... the list goes on and on!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the toast. Butch (Ezra's nickname) would have enjoyed and appreciated it. He was a great guy, part of a literally dying breed. I'll join you in that toast tonight along with my wife.

It's because of SMF I've really upped my game, producing Q I'm really proud of. When I had issues with my MES I got help here which solved every one. I don't smoke nearly as much as many other members here but when I do I feel I now know what I'm doing. Bearcarver's been one of my mentors but he and I have gone round and round on some things. While there are proven ways to do things so much about BBQ is personal tastes and systems and techniques. You find out quickly who knows their stuff here and who doesn't, who you agree with and who you don't.

Keep this in mind: On SMF Todd Johnson is god. Call him Slow Cook instead of Slow Hand. His products and his wood pellets/dust have been responsible for many of us becoming better smokers with less work and more fun. Todd and Rhonda (his wife) are among the best people you will ever do business with.

It all comes down to what BBQ you and your family like, not what you're told is the best way to make it. I've watched travel shows where a restaurant was said to offer the best "Q" in town and I saw that it was exactly the style I don't like. My family has told me how they like their ribs and briskets and that's what I give them because it's what I like, too.

I forgot I live in Washington state so the smoke was cancelled on account of probable rain and then cold weather. We're in a weather pattern where it's sunny and warm for a few days during the week and then it stinks on the weekends. I'm cooking a brisket tonight--but it'll be inside a pressure cooker. I'm saving that frozen brisket with both the flat and the point for when the weather gets sunny and warm for days at a time. The forecast is for among the hottest summers on record so there should be a lot of smokin' and grillin' then.

What kind of computer virus? What kind of a/v software do you use?


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 17, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Thanks for the toast. Butch (Ezra's nickname) would have enjoyed and appreciated it. He was a great guy, part of a literally dying breed. I'll join you in that toast tonight along with my wife.
> 
> It's because of SMF I've really upped my game, producing Q I'm really proud of. When I had issues with my MES I got help here which solved every one. I don't smoke nearly as much as many other members here but when I do I feel I now know what I'm doing. Bearcarver's been one of my mentors but he and I have gone round and round on some things. While there are proven ways to do things so much about BBQ is personal tastes and systems and techniques. You find out quickly who knows their stuff here and who doesn't, who you agree with and who you don't.
> 
> ...



 It's because of SMF that I have any game what so ever! I have used Bearcarver"s tutorials although tweaking things "my way" to get my desired results and everything as turned out great. There is so many on this site that is full of insight and knowledge that it makes this site top notch! My family and I are still learning and fine turning our exact taste, as if one could pin point it!! Actually I"d be really surprised if I _ever_ find anything that comes out of my smoker that I don't like.

 I have been looking at Mr Todd Johnson's products as well as a few others debating, pondering. Reluctant to take the plunge just yet, however I doubt it would be to much longer because I want to start cold smoking. Smoked cheese is just amazing and can not smoke any with my current set up. In fact I'm worried about smoking in the summer all together because I can't keep my temp below 250*  when its 70* or higher outside. I've read up on it and have a few mods in mind to combat the problem. Just need to get er done!

 As for the virus........ it was a nasty trojan. In fact it was two of them, and a bunch of melware and addware that completely stole my web browser and locked up my computer until late last night. I purchased some video editing software online awhile back and apparently it came as a bundled deal and it snowballed from there.

 I hope you have good weather real soon and can get to that brisket!


----------



## mummel (Apr 17, 2015)

Does the 733 have an alarm if the temps get outside of a high AND a low range?


----------



## timberjet (Apr 17, 2015)

mummel said:


> Does the 733 have an alarm if the temps get outside of a high AND a low range?


all of that is programmable. This is the beauty of them. Especially for overnight smokes.


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 17, 2015)

mummel said:


> Does the 733 have an alarm if the temps get outside of a high AND a low range?



It sure saved my _*butt*_ a time or two!


----------



## daricksta (Apr 17, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> It's because of SMF that I have any game what so ever! I have used Bearcarver"s tutorials although tweaking things "my way" to get my desired results and everything as turned out great. There is so many on this site that is full of insight and knowledge that it makes this site top notch! My family and I are still learning and fine turning our exact taste, as if one could pin point it!! Actually I"d be really surprised if I _ever_ find anything that comes out of my smoker that I don't like.
> 
> I have been looking at Mr Todd Johnson's products as well as a few others debating, pondering. Reluctant to take the plunge just yet, however I doubt it would be to much longer because I want to start cold smoking. Smoked cheese is just amazing and can not smoke any with my current set up. In fact I'm worried about smoking in the summer all together because I can't keep my temp below 250* when its 70* or higher outside. I've read up on it and have a few mods in mind to combat the problem. Just need to get er done!
> 
> ...


Last things first. Gonna be a glorious weekend for smoking. Taking the "easy" way out and smoking some St. Louis-style ribs. With ribs you know you're going to be done in about 6 hours. My only major decision will be to foil or not to foil?

It's interesting to me that the software you purchased had hidden bugs and baddies in it. Without getting into asking questions, I can't imagine a reputable vendor who would fail to virus scan their programs and files initially or periodically to ensure none were contaminated. For protection on my hard drive  I use Norton Security which seems to catch everything. It seems to be slowly recovering its former resource hog self so I might change back to Kaspersky next year. Glad you were able to remove the malware and adware. What's also a good idea is to back up your system on regular basis so if it is hijacked you can recover your data with startup disks or a saved hard drive disk image. This would work with just about any infection except from highly-skilled hackers who can place stuff on your computer your antivirus software may never detect.

I highly advise switching from wood chips to wood pellets. With Todd's AMNPS, once I get it filled and smokin' that's all she wrote for up to 11 hours or so. It was a hassle for me to have to refill the wood chip holder on my MES 30 every 20-30 minutes. With wood pellets it's almost set-it-and-forget-it once you get the process down. As for cold smoking, I've cold smoked cheese twice using the AMNPS and both times the cheese turned out great! Give it a try.


----------



## mummel (Apr 17, 2015)

timberjet said:


> all of that is programmable. This is the beauty of them. Especially for overnight smokes.


But no charting function correct?  I guess the alarm gives one some comfort that it didnt screw up overnight, but a chart would be great.  Anyone use apps on their phones for this?


----------



## timberjet (Apr 17, 2015)

mummel said:


> But no charting function correct?  I guess the alarm gives one some comfort that it didnt screw up overnight, but a chart would be great.  Anyone use apps on their phones for this?


The Igrill has this as well as the thermoworks. I don't know about the new maverick 735. Have not seen one yet.


----------



## mummel (Apr 17, 2015)

Because it would be great to post screen shots of charts of smokes I do, so that I have records to see what was successful and what failed.  It would also be nice to share with other and learn from other peoples charts.


----------



## mummel (Apr 17, 2015)

timberjet said:


> The Igrill has this as well as the thermoworks. I don't know about the new maverick 735. Have not seen one yet.


Just looked at the iGrill.  Seems really neat.  4 probes etc.  I'm just skeptical of using a phone.  Does the app keep running when you press the home button, take a call etc?  What if your battery dies.  Do you lose all the data?  I'll post this in another thread.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 17, 2015)

mummel said:


> Just looked at the iGrill.  Seems really neat.  4 probes etc.  I'm just skeptical of using a phone.  Does the app keep running when you press the home button, take a call etc?  What if your battery dies.  Do you lose all the data?  I'll post this in another thread.


Dirtsailor has the Igrill 2 and I think he had the first model too. You should PM him for that information.


----------



## dr k (Apr 17, 2015)

mummel said:


> Just looked at the iGrill.  Seems really neat.  4 probes etc.  I'm just skeptical of using a phone.  Does the app keep running when you press the home button, take a call etc?  What if your battery dies.  Do you lose all the data?  I'll post this in another thread.


I'm sure it's like going into your alarm clock app setting the time and starting it then exiting the app.  The app keeps running till you turn it off.  If your battery dies then the app is off till you plug in your phone so no data to write during that time.

-Kurt


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 18, 2015)

​


daRicksta said:


> Last things first. Gonna be a glorious weekend for smoking. Taking the "easy" way out and smoking some St. Louis-style ribs. With ribs you know you're going to be done in about 6 hours. My only major decision will be to foil or not to foil?
> 
> It's interesting to me that the software you purchased had hidden bugs and baddies in it. Without getting into asking questions, I can't imagine a reputable vendor who would fail to virus scan their programs and files initially or periodically to ensure none were contaminated. For protection on my hard drive  I use Norton Security which seems to catch everything. It seems to be slowly recovering its former resource hog self so I might change back to Kaspersky next year. Glad you were able to remove the malware and adware. What's also a good idea is to back up your system on regular basis so if it is hijacked you can recover your data with startup disks or a saved hard drive disk image. This would work with just about any infection except from highly-skilled hackers who can place stuff on your computer your antivirus software may never detect.
> 
> I highly advise switching from wood chips to wood pellets. With Todd's AMNPS, once I get it filled and smokin' that's all she wrote for up to 11 hours or so. It was a hassle for me to have to refill the wood chip holder on my MES 30 every 20-30 minutes. With wood pellets it's almost set-it-and-forget-it once you get the process down. As for cold smoking, I've cold smoked cheese twice using the AMNPS and both times the cheese turned out great! Give it a try.



*Here's to glorious weekends!* I have a pork shoulder almost thawed and ready! Just getting ready to mod the burner so I can be ready.
  The age old question..... to foil or not to foil? I've tried both and both were equally good with their own delectible flavors. Of course I prepare them differently depending on how I plan to smoke em. Let me know which way you go with it, I'm drooling already!

  As for the software, I too questioned that aspect of it. I suppose a file could hide its self anywhere. But the corrupt files were inbedded in the video software. However in fairness it was in a lot of other places as well, it was just that was the last place it was found. And deep within the file. My Norton was not up to date and I bet that was alot of the problem. Wont make that mistake again. Now Norton is up to date and I also installed Spyhunter pro which helped a lot with the adware and scans different aspects of the computer. 

  Have you yourself used any other smoke generator? I've been considering the AMNPS or the SMOKE DADDY. I have read the threads, done some research. I'm leaning towards the AMNPS, in fact I see he as a $10 off promo right now. That sweetens the pot a lil! Maybe...... just maybe.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 18, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> ​*Here's to glorious weekends!* I have a pork shoulder almost thawed and ready! Just getting ready to mod the burner so I can be ready.
> The age old question..... to foil or not to foil? I've tried both and both were equally good with their own delectible flavors. Of course I prepare them differently depending on how I plan to smoke em. Let me know which way you go with it, I'm drooling already!
> 
> As for the software, I too questioned that aspect of it. I suppose a file could hide its self anywhere. But the corrupt files were inbedded in the video software. However in fairness it was in a lot of other places as well, it was just that was the last place it was found. And deep within the file. My Norton was not up to date and I bet that was alot of the problem. Wont make that mistake again. Now Norton is up to date and I also installed Spyhunter pro which helped a lot with the adware and scans different aspects of the computer.
> ...


I may not foil with the ribs but many guys, Bearcarver included, will tell you that you need to foil over the a pork shoulder/butt, beef brisket or or chuck roast when they hit the dreaded stall point of around 160° internal temp. By this time the meat's been in the smoker a few hours anyway so it's absorbed a good bit of wood smoke flavor. The foil radiates the heat back into the meat helping to break down collagen and unrendered fat, as well as helping nudge the I/T along till it starts moving up to the target 200-210°. A lot of guys would pour some apple juice and perhaps some seasoning into the foil so that would keep the meat moist and add some more flavor. Once you see that I/T start to move upward you can leave the foil on or remove it for the last 30-60 minutes depending on how you want the pork to turn out. That would be a good time to baste it with BBQ sauce or whatever mop sauce you put together.

I have Norton set to auto update throughout the day and to do a full deep system scan once a week. I think I need to manually do a rootkit scan, I have to check into that. I download a lot of stuff online but more and more I get warnings from Norton that some files aren't safe and have been quarantined. I highly recommend you set up Norton to auto update and to schedule full system scans at weekly or at least monthly. I don't know much about Spyhunter Pro but it should be OK. Just be sure that Norton and Spyhunter play nice with each other. Sometimes AV and malware detection software don't get along on the same system so you have to adjust your settings so that they either ignore each other or to let both programs know the other one is safe. At one time there was a conflict between Norton and Malwarebytes. Norton fixed it by not allowing Malwarebytes to fully scan it.

I looked at Smoke Daddy, Smoking Gun, and the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker Kit. I looked at what they were and the cost. I then reviewed what everybody here said about Todd Johnson and the AMNPS and that's why I went that way. I've been very happy but I warn you that the AMNPS does go out and you might not notice it for an hour or so if you're not looking at the exhaust vent on your smoker. My experience is that 100% of the time the AMNPS went out due to poor airflow and possibly too much outside humidity. I still have issues with it going out during cold smokes but at the same time, so much smoke was generated that the cheeses turned out really good. For hot smokes, once I dealt in a simple matter with placement of the AMNPS it's been working fine. I'm smoking ribs on Monday and have decided that instead of firing up the AMNPS with my propane torch I'm going to apply gelled alcohol directly onto the wood pellets and see if that gives me a faster and effective start up. Anyway, the AMNPS works great and that's why I still recommend it.

$10 off?????? _*Make the deal*_, my friend. And also keep in mind that Todd sells top notch wood pellets. I buy only from him. He's a good man and A-MAZE-N is a family business. Last Christmas he emailed out greeting cards with a photo of the family so now I can see exactly who I'm doing business with.


----------



## dr k (Apr 18, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I may not foil with the ribs but many guys, Bearcarver included, will tell you that you need to foil over the a pork shoulder/butt, beef brisket or or chuck roast when they hit the dreaded stall point of around 160° internal temp. By this time the meat's been in the smoker a few hours anyway so it's absorbed a good bit of wood smoke flavor. The foil radiates the heat back into the meat helping to break down collagen and unrendered fat, as well as helping nudge the I/T along till it starts moving up to the target 200-210°. A lot of guys would pour some apple juice and perhaps some seasoning into the foil so that would keep the meat moist and add some more flavor. Once you see that I/T start to move upward you can leave the foil on or remove it for the last 30-60 minutes depending on how you want the pork to turn out. That would be a good time to baste it with BBQ sauce or whatever mop sauce you put together.
> 
> I have Norton set to auto update throughout the day and to do a full deep system scan once a week. I think I need to manually do a rootkit scan, I have to check into that. I download a lot of stuff online but more and more I get warnings from Norton that some files aren't safe and have been quarantined. I highly recommend you set up Norton to auto update and to schedule full system scans at weekly or at least monthly. I don't know much about Spyhunter Pro but it should be OK. Just be sure that Norton and Spyhunter play nice with each other. Sometimes AV and malware detection software don't get along on the same system so you have to adjust your settings so that they either ignore each other or to let both programs know the other one is safe. At one time there was a conflict between Norton and Malwarebytes. Norton fixed it by not allowing Malwarebytes to fully scan it.
> 
> ...



I'm going to try the butcher paper wrap instead of the foil to see if it keeps the bark crispy During the stall.
-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Apr 18, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I'm going to try the butcher paper wrap instead of the foil to see if it keeps the bark crispy During the stall.
> -Kurt


Kurt, I'll be curious to read about your results. I just googled foil vs. butcher paper and one guy said it kept in the moisture and didn't ruin the bark but it didn't speed up cooking like foil does. Perhaps BP wouldn't be ideal for pork butt/shoulder or beef brisket. Another guy said BP doesn't steam the meat like foil does but I never noticed that to be a problem with foil.

Another guy said that some people complain about foil imparting a metallic aftertaste to the meat but I haven't experienced that either.

So please report back. We don't have butcher paper in our kitchen, just parchment.

Rick


----------



## dr k (Apr 19, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Kurt, I'll be curious to read about your results. I just googled foil vs. butcher paper and one guy said it kept in the moisture and didn't ruin the bark but it didn't speed up cooking like foil does. Perhaps BP wouldn't be ideal for pork butt/shoulder or beef brisket. Another guy said BP doesn't steam the meat like foil does but I never noticed that to be a problem with foil.
> 
> Another guy said that some people complain about foil imparting a metallic aftertaste to the meat but I haven't experienced that either.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely post pics and results when I do it. I'll see if I can find some you tube videos. I am hoping it helps with overcoming the stall. I won't be able to use a foiling sauce with this method so Johnny Trigg ribs are out. I hear Wally World has uncoated butchers paper. It's also sold as Kraft paper some places. A lot of butchers went to freezer paper with a one side coating. Wax paper Is two side coating so these are out for smoking. Parchment would be perfect if it was thicker and didn't tear so easily


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 19, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I may not foil with the ribs but many guys, Bearcarver included, will tell you that you need to foil over the a pork shoulder/butt, beef brisket or or chuck roast when they hit the dreaded stall point of around 160° internal temp. By this time the meat's been in the smoker a few hours anyway so it's absorbed a good bit of wood smoke flavor. The foil radiates the heat back into the meat helping to break down collagen and unrendered fat, as well as helping nudge the I/T along till it starts moving up to the target 200-210°. A lot of guys would pour some apple juice and perhaps some seasoning into the foil so that would keep the meat moist and add some more flavor. Once you see that I/T start to move upward you can leave the foil on or remove it for the last 30-60 minutes depending on how you want the pork to turn out. That would be a good time to baste it with BBQ sauce or whatever mop sauce you put together.
> 
> I have Norton set to auto update throughout the day and to do a full deep system scan once a week. I think I need to manually do a rootkit scan, I have to check into that. I download a lot of stuff online but more and more I get warnings from Norton that some files aren't safe and have been quarantined. I highly recommend you set up Norton to auto update and to schedule full system scans at weekly or at least monthly. I don't know much about Spyhunter Pro but it should be OK. Just be sure that Norton and Spyhunter play nice with each other. Sometimes AV and malware detection software don't get along on the same system so you have to adjust your settings so that they either ignore each other or to let both programs know the other one is safe. At one time there was a conflict between Norton and Malwarebytes. Norton fixed it by not allowing Malwarebytes to fully scan it.
> 
> ...



  Yes many a war have been started with the foiling of the butt! I have foiled some, some I left to their hang time. This time it was all about practice, trying to fine tune and pin point which way I like more.I didn't like the bark from the couple that I foiled before, _However_, the time it takes and the little extra dryness from not foiling is not the ticket either. I do think that I am going to foil from now on and just try to figure out the perfect time to unwrap and let that wonderful bark have its time. For me that's what it's all about, Love that bark!! The results are still inconclusive so more trails must be had! However I do know that I like to brine the butt instead of injecting. And definitely rub, wrap and fridge up for overnight. 

  I appreciate your input on the AMNPS and do think that I have made up my mind. I like the fact that you don't need power for, don't have to mount it to one location or use it special tools for/with it. Now I just need to talk myself in the $10 off plan. That offer is the one that comes with 3 or 4 two pound bags of pellets (or your choice of dust I think) and the lighter. Ok seriously why would I have to think about that one, that's a no brainer!!
  Can't wait to cold smoke some stuff!!

Thank you for all your insight!!


----------



## dr k (Apr 19, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Yes many a war have been started with the foiling of the butt! I have foiled some, some I left to their hang time. This time it was all about practice, trying to fine tune and pin point which way I like more.I didn't like the bark from the couple that I foiled before, _However_, the time it takes and the little extra dryness from not foiling is not the ticket either. I do think that I am going to foil from now on and just try to figure out the perfect time to unwrap and let that wonderful bark have its time. For me that's what it's all about, Love that bark!! The results are still inconclusive so more trails must be had! However I do know that I like to brine the butt instead of injecting. And definitely rub, wrap and fridge up for overnight.
> 
> I appreciate your input on the AMNPS and do think that I have made up my mind. I like the fact that you don't need power for, don't have to mount it to one location or use it special tools for/with it. Now I just need to talk myself in the $10 off plan. That offer is the one that comes with 3 or 4 two pound bags of pellets (or your choice of dust I think) and the lighter. Ok seriously why would I have to think about that one, that's a no brainer!!
> Can't wait to cold smoke some stuff!!
> ...


Hopefully the package comes with the propane torch and not the butane. I've had many butane torches including the micro and none lasted a year. I think it's because the nozzle is smaller than propane torches and there are different qualities of butane. Some can clog the the nozzle. 
-Kurt


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Hopefully the package comes with the propane torch and not the butane. I've had many butane torches including the micro and none lasted a year. I think it's because the nozzle is smaller than propane torches and there are different qualities of butane. Some can clog the the nozzle.
> -Kurt


It looks like the kind that screws on the small propane bottles, I just look at the pic and it looks better than what I expected.


----------



## dr k (Apr 19, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> It looks like the kind that screws on the small propane bottles, I just look at the pic and it looks better than what I expected.


That should be just fine. The butane torches have no removable parts.  The tank is permanently attached. Its like a giant refillable lighter. 
-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Apr 19, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I'll definitely post pics and results when I do it. I'll see if I can find some you tube videos. I am hoping it helps with overcoming the stall. I won't be able to use a foiling sauce with this method so Johnny Trigg ribs are out. I hear Wally World has uncoated butchers paper. It's also sold as Kraft paper some places. A lot of butchers went to freezer paper with a one side coating. Wax paper Is two side coating so these are out for smoking. Parchment would be perfect if it was thicker and didn't tear so easily


Just re-read one of your posts. So, Todd's offering free bags of pellets or dust with the AMNPS? I've never used dust although many people in the forum do use it. I've no idea if it burns faster or as long as pellets. I'd just be worried about it blowing about on a windy day if you've smoking outdoors.

Forgot about Johnny Trigg ribs. Used to enjoy watching him compete on BBQ Pitmasters. I'm smoking 3 racks of St. Louis style ribs tomorrow. Not foiling them because it'll be in the middle of my wife's home daycare hours and I don't want to hassle with bringing the ribs into the kitchen to foil and then bring them back outside. My goal was to try smoking unfoiled ribs this year because most BBQ pros and chefs don't do it from what I've seen on TV.

Don't get me started on Wally World...


----------



## daricksta (Apr 19, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Yes many a war have been started with the foiling of the butt! I have foiled some, some I left to their hang time. This time it was all about practice, trying to fine tune and pin point which way I like more.I didn't like the bark from the couple that I foiled before, _However_, the time it takes and the little extra dryness from not foiling is not the ticket either. I do think that I am going to foil from now on and just try to figure out the perfect time to unwrap and let that wonderful bark have its time. For me that's what it's all about, Love that bark!! The results are still inconclusive so more trails must be had! However I do know that I like to brine the butt instead of injecting. And definitely rub, wrap and fridge up for overnight.
> 
> I appreciate your input on the AMNPS and do think that I have made up my mind. I like the fact that you don't need power for, don't have to mount it to one location or use it special tools for/with it. Now I just need to talk myself in the $10 off plan. That offer is the one that comes with 3 or 4 two pound bags of pellets (or your choice of dust I think) and the lighter. Ok seriously why would I have to think about that one, that's a no brainer!!
> Can't wait to cold smoke some stuff!!
> ...


I'm no expert on pork butt--haven't smoked one yet. But I've never heard of brining pork. I know about brining poultry and brining beef brisket to make corned beef or pastrami but not pork. But again, I don't know that much about it. I know you'll get plenty of bark during the unfoiled stages.


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 20, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I'm no expert on pork butt--haven't smoked one yet. But I've never heard of brining pork. I know about brining poultry and brining beef brisket to make corned beef or pastrami but not pork. But again, I don't know that much about it. I know you'll get plenty of bark during the unfoiled stages.



I got the basic brine from  "barbecuingbible" web site, then added to it, it worked for me. I think of it as a type of marinade as there's a lot of good spices and seasonings in it.  I decided to do a search on here to see how many people brine their pork butts. However, just skimming the titles that come up, there was nothing on here about it. I only went threw the first page though, but does not seem to be a common practice. I did read a thread about how many people do and don't foil and why. It's interesting to me all the different methods and opinions there really are. I really enjoy reading everyones adventures on smoking, and completely understand why it's nicknamed _food porn!!_ 

On another note....... I got my confirmation email this morning, as well as verification of shipment of my AMNPS!! I am super excited and can't wait. Feels like Christmas!!! :yahoo::biggrin:


----------



## daricksta (Apr 20, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> I got the basic brine from "barbecuingbible" web site, then added to it, it worked for me. I think of it as a type of marinade as there's a lot of good spices and seasonings in it. I decided to do a search on here to see how many people brine their pork butts. However, just skimming the titles that come up, there was nothing on here about it. I only went threw the first page though, but does not seem to be a common practice. I did read a thread about how many people do and don't foil and why. It's interesting to me all the different methods and opinions there really are. I really enjoy reading everyones adventures on smoking, and completely understand why it's nicknamed _food porn!!_
> 
> On another note....... I got my confirmation email this morning, as well as verification of shipment of my AMNPS!! I am super excited and can't wait. Feels like Christmas!!!


Did you mean Steven Raichlen's Barbecue Bible website? If so, I have about 4-5 of his books, including the Bible, and I download recipes he may not have published there. I also have a still-unwatched DVD set from one of his PBS series. I'll take a look at that brining recipe.

Darn right it WILL be Christmas in April (or early May) when you get your MES. I'm taking mine out today to smoke 3 racks of St. Louis ribs! I'm all excited right now. Food porn indeed.


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Just re-read one of your posts. So, Todd's offering free bags of pellets or dust with the AMNPS? I've never used dust although many people in the forum do use it. I've no idea if it burns faster or as long as pellets. I'd just be worried about it blowing about on a windy day if you've smoking outdoors.
> 
> Forgot about Johnny Trigg ribs. Used to enjoy watching him compete on BBQ Pitmasters. I'm smoking 3 racks of St. Louis style ribs tomorrow. Not foiling them because it'll be in the middle of my wife's home daycare hours and I don't want to hassle with bringing the ribs into the kitchen to foil and then bring them back outside. My goal was to try smoking unfoiled ribs this year because most BBQ pros and chefs don't do it from what I've seen on TV. on the bag instead of the blended
> 
> Don't get me started on Wally World...


The 12" AMNTS works great.  I will buy pellets from Todd but have a local Country Hearth and Home shop that has the 1lb. bags of BBQ'ers Delight (100% wood that's on the bag instead of the blended fuel and flavor.)  Traeger and other pellet manufacturers are 2/3 Alder or White oak wood for heat and low ash and 1/3 the smoke flavor wood on the bag or flavor oil.  Todd's is 100% wood on the bag.  The local shop may be phasing it out plus I owe Todd for last years giveaway.  The  pellets catch fire in 10 seconds with a torch and need to burn for a minute or so before blowing out the flame.  Then it needs to smolder and develop coals for up to 10 minutes before placing in the smoker.  Instructions come with the smokers and you can look it up on his site.  The saw dust seems to be easier to light and probably stays lit with lower maintenance.  Once the saw dust is in the smoker it should be fine from blowing around from the wind.  Other SMF members can give better insight on how long saw dust burns.  Pellets seem to be less of a hassle/mess and can be microwaved to remove moisture if left open to humidity.  As far as trying butcher's paper vs. foil, I don't need 900ft. of it at $20+.  I think I'll wrap a brisket in parchment paper when it hits the stall then wrap it in newspaper to see if it helps keep the bark crispy. 

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Did you mean Steven Raichlen's Barbecue Bible website? If so, I have about 4-5 of his books, including the Bible, and I download recipes he may not have published there. I also have a still-unwatched DVD set from one of his PBS series. I'll take a look at that brining recipe.
> 
> Darn right it WILL be Christmas in April (or early May) when you get your MES. I'm taking mine out today to smoke 3 racks of St. Louis ribs! I'm all excited right now. Food porn indeed.


I got his How to Grill book in 2001 for Xmas.  If you have that book, the Mediterranean Herb Rub in the back of the book is the bomb.  This is the link to the thread I made last year with this rub.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166791/mediterranean-spare-ribs


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 20, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Did you mean Steven Raichlen's Barbecue Bible website? If so, I have about 4-5 of his books, including the Bible, and I download recipes he may not have published there. I also have a still-unwatched DVD set from one of his PBS series. I'll take a look at that brining recipe.
> 
> Darn right it WILL be Christmas in April (or early May) when you get your MES. I'm taking mine out today to smoke 3 racks of St. Louis ribs! I'm all excited right now. Food porn indeed.



 Nice catch! That is exactly who I was referring to! http://barbecuebible.com/2013/11/27/boston-butt-basics-part-2/
That is the link that should get you were I got it online. I didn't know he has his own PBS specail! Yet another guy I don't know to much about. I must be really out of the loop!

What do you mean when I get my MES? That is a _Masterbuilt Electric Smoker_ right?
I have a MasterBuilt 2 door duel fuel smoker right now, I'm starting to have a love/hate relationship with it now!

Can't wait for the ribs!! I hope there will be Q! I'll get the drinks...... but just the cheap stuff!!


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I got his How to Grill book in 2001 for Xmas.  If you have that book, the Mediterranean Herb Rub in the back of the book is the bomb.  This is the link to the thread I made last year with this rub.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166791/mediterranean-spare-ribs



Those are nice looking ribs Dr K!! That is an unusual rub for ribs, I'm inclined to try it!


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Those are nice looking ribs Dr K!! That is an unusual rub for ribs, I'm inclined to try it!


My mom's mouth can't handle tangy spicy seasoning so I'll make 3 slabs of baby back ribs this time for Mother's day weekend.  It's something different and savory than traditional BBQ rub.

-Kurt


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr K said:


> My mom's mouth can't handle tangy spicy seasoning so I'll make 3 slabs of baby back ribs this time for Mother's day weekend.  It's something different and savory than traditional BBQ rub.
> -Kurt



The Mrs will sure appreciate that, she yelled at me the last time I did ribs, told me to watch the spice. She thinks salt is hot! OK not really but you get my point! That rub does sound good, and it looked good on those ribs, I think that might be my next rib smoke!


----------



## daricksta (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr K said:


> The 12" AMNTS works great.  I will buy pellets from Todd but have a local Country Hearth and Home shop that has the 1lb. bags of BBQ'ers Delight (100% wood that's on the bag instead of the blended fuel and flavor.)  Traeger and other pellet manufacturers are 2/3 Alder or White oak wood for heat and low ash and 1/3 the smoke flavor wood on the bag or flavor oil.  Todd's is 100% wood on the bag.  The local shop may be phasing it out plus I owe Todd for last years giveaway.  The  pellets catch fire in 10 seconds with a torch and need to burn for a minute or so before blowing out the flame.  Then it needs to smolder and develop coals for up to 10 minutes before placing in the smoker.  Instructions come with the smokers and you can look it up on his site.  The saw dust seems to be easier to light and probably stays lit with lower maintenance.  Once the saw dust is in the smoker it should be fine from blowing around from the wind.  Other SMF members can give better insight on how long saw dust burns.  Pellets seem to be less of a hassle/mess and can be microwaved to remove moisture if left open to humidity.  As far as trying butcher's paper vs. foil, I don't need 900ft. of it at $20+.  I think I'll wrap a brisket in parchment paper when it hits the stall then wrap it in newspaper to see if it helps keep the bark crispy.
> 
> -Kurt


You won a Todd giveaway? Fie on you, sir! Been on SMF for over two years and I've never won a giveaway. But since I've no hard feelings and a big heart I still buy wood pellets from Todd even though I could source them locally. Besides the quality, here's another reason: know how many guys advise nuking wood pellets since they're said to absorb moisture? Today I used oak and hickory pellets I bought from Todd that are anywhere from 6 months to over a year old. Fired them up in the AMNPS using gelled alcohol as an accelerant and they're still going strong about 3 hours later. That's why I'm such a minimalist when it comes to smoking. I eschew the mailbox mods, the nuking, all kinds of stuff because I've never needed to do any of that to get the great results I get every time I use my MES 30 Gen 1.


----------



## gary s (Apr 20, 2015)

We'll be watching

Gary


----------



## daricksta (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I got his How to Grill book in 2001 for Xmas.  If you have that book, the Mediterranean Herb Rub in the back of the book is the bomb.  This is the link to the thread I made last year with this rub.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166791/mediterranean-spare-ribs


I've got that one, Barbecue Bible, Planet Barbecue, and Barbecue Bible: Sauces, Rubs and Marinades. I've really got WAY too many grilling books and cooking magazines. I have to believe in reincarnation because that's the only way I've ever going to barbecue and grill everything I want to get to. Raichlen's basic bbq rub and his Kansas City Sweet & Smoky rub have been my standbys. I've also made one of his BBQ sauces--or was it from Smoke & Spice? After almost 3 years I'm getting my sources mixed up.

Today my smoke with my MES 30 Gen 1 is almost textbook. The temps begun to creep too far above my original set point but when I lower it the temp goes down too far. Looking for the sweet spot where it will hover around where I want it. But the thing is I haven't had the huge fluctuations I've experienced before. Maybe having a bunch of meat inside at one time acts like a heat sink?


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 20, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> You won a Todd giveaway? Fie on you, sir! Been on SMF for over two years and I've never won a giveaway. But since I've no hard feelings and a big heart I still buy wood pellets from Todd even though I could source them locally. Besides the quality, here's another reason: know how many guys advise nuking wood pellets since they're said to absorb moisture? Today I used oak and hickory pellets I bought from Todd that are anywhere from 6 months to over a year old. Fired them up in the AMNPS using gelled alcohol as an accelerant and they're still going strong about 3 hours later. That's why I'm such a minimalist when it comes to smoking. I eschew the mailbox mods, the nuking, all kinds of stuff because I've never needed to do any of that to get the great results I get every time I use my MES 30 Gen 1.



I've been here for about a year and I've won twice! [emoji]128526[/emoji]

I'm hoping for a three-peat in his next contest...


----------



## daricksta (Apr 20, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Nice catch! That is exactly who I was referring to! http://barbecuebible.com/2013/11/27/boston-butt-basics-part-2/
> That is the link that should get you were I got it online. I didn't know he has his own PBS specail! Yet another guy I don't know to much about. I must be really out of the loop!
> 
> What do you mean when I get my MES? That is a _Masterbuilt Electric Smoker_ right?
> ...


Miersc77, if you're going to join our club you _must_ learn the lingo! Yes, MES stands for Masterbuilt...blah blah blah. Just a faster way to type it. That site has been in my Favorites since last year. Whenever he posts a recipe and it's from Planet Barbecue or the Bible book I smirk with satisfaction because I've already got it.

Costco had ONE lonely copy of that DVD set so I snagged it. They've never carried it again. It was meant to be.

The MES is a different animal than the dual fuel smoker. Remember, I have a MES 30 Gen 1 and using it is as easy as pie (when using the AMNPS). I've got 3 racks of St. Louis ribs in there today. I'm not going to foil them so all I'm doing is tracking the inside temps with my ET-733. I've got the probes on two separate grates on each side of the smoker to test the temp differences. As Bearcarver has said, the right side is hotter than the left side but the gap between the two temps varies. As the day goes on and since it's been a sunny warm day I have to readjust my set point to keep the controller temp where I want it. But for the most part there have been no huge temp fluctuations--no more than maybe 2-3° once the controller stabilizes. This is one of the easiest smokes I've ever enjoyed.


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> You won a Todd giveaway? Fie on you, sir! Been on SMF for over two years and I've never won a giveaway. But since I've no hard feelings and a big heart I still buy wood pellets from Todd even though I could source them locally. Besides the quality, here's another reason: know how many guys advise nuking wood pellets since they're said to absorb moisture? Today I used oak and hickory pellets I bought from Todd that are anywhere from 6 months to over a year old. Fired them up in the AMNPS using gelled alcohol as an accelerant and they're still going strong about 3 hours later. That's why I'm such a minimalist when it comes to smoking. I eschew the mailbox mods, the nuking, all kinds of stuff because I've never needed to do any of that to get the great results I get every time I use my MES 30 Gen 1.


I helped my buddy with the quick set up on his MES 30 last summer.  He's never smoked anything before and still has yet to fire it up!?  Now that's one patient man.  He's a retired Electrical Engineer and wants to run electricity to his deck where he wants to permanently keep it.  I told him all about SMF and A-maze-n products for smoke generators instead of using the chip loader.  He'll get to it one day.  I keep telling him to at least heat it up or season it to make sure there are no issues.


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I've got that one, Barbecue Bible, Planet Barbecue, and Barbecue Bible: Sauces, Rubs and Marinades. I've really got WAY too many grilling books and cooking magazines. I have to believe in reincarnation because that's the only way I've ever going to barbecue and grill everything I want to get to. Raichlen's basic bbq rub and his Kansas City Sweet & Smoky rub have been my standbys. I've also made one of his BBQ sauces--or was it from Smoke & Spice? After almost 3 years I'm getting my sources mixed up.
> 
> Today my smoke with my MES 30 Gen 1 is almost textbook. The temps begun to creep too far above my original set point but when I lower it the temp goes down too far. Looking for the sweet spot where it will hover around where I want it. But the thing is I haven't had the huge fluctuations I've experienced before. Maybe having a bunch of meat inside at one time acts like a heat sink?


You'll have to let us know how those three racks of spares w/o foil worked out for you today.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 20, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I've been here for about a year and I've won twice! [emoji]128526[/emoji]
> 
> I'm hoping for a three-peat in his next contest...





Dr K said:


> I helped my buddy with the quick set up on his MES 30 last summer.  He's never smoked anything before and still has yet to fire it up!?  Now that's one patient man.  He's a retired Electrical Engineer and wants to run electricity to his deck where he wants to permanently keep it.  I told him all about SMF and A-maze-n products for smoke generators instead of using the chip loader.  He'll get to it one day.  I keep telling him to at least heat it up or season it to make sure there are no issues.


I'm not sure if I'd call that patience. I think it's more procrastination.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr K said:


> You'll have to let us know how those three racks of spares w/o foil worked out for you today.


I will. If they're done before 8 pm you'll see Qview. If after 8 pm you might see a photo of my wife braining me with a burning AMNPS. She doesn't like to eat late...


----------



## daricksta (Apr 20, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I've been here for about a year and I've won twice! [emoji]128526[/emoji]
> 
> I'm hoping for a three-peat in his next contest...


Double fie on you!


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I've been here for about a year and I've won twice! [emoji]128526[/emoji]
> 
> I'm hoping for a three-peat in his next contest...


Thank God Todd had that second drawing in the afternoon that Saturday.  That was a sweet grand prize he had for the final drawing.


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 20, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Miersc77, if you're going to join our club you _must_ learn the lingo! Yes, MES stands for Masterbuilt...blah blah blah. Just a faster way to type it. That site has been in my Favorites since last year. Whenever he posts a recipe and it's from Planet Barbecue or the Bible book I smirk with satisfaction because I've already got it.
> 
> Costco had ONE lonely copy of that DVD set so I snagged it. They've never carried it again. It was meant to be.
> 
> The MES is a different animal than the dual fuel smoker. Remember, I have a MES 30 Gen 1 and using it is as easy as pie (when using the AMNPS). I've got 3 racks of St. Louis ribs in there today. I'm not going to foil them so all I'm doing is tracking the inside temps with my ET-733. I've got the probes on two separate grates on each side of the smoker to test the temp differences. As Bearcarver has said, the right side is hotter than the left side but the gap between the two temps varies. As the day goes on and since it's been a sunny warm day I have to readjust my set point to keep the controller temp where I want it. But for the most part there have been no huge temp fluctuations--no more than maybe 2-3° once the controller stabilizes. This is one of the easiest smokes I've ever enjoyed.



Ha, yes the _lingo_. I suppose a more appropriate response would have been, _Oh I'm getting a MES? Is that what your getting me for May Christmas?_
If I did have an electric joby I would be able to do jerky.... or actually smoke anything at low temps. You keep putting ideas in my head the Mrs isn't going to let me keep talking to you! :wife:

Can't wait to see those ribs!


----------



## mummel (Apr 21, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Thank God Todd had that second drawing in the afternoon that Saturday.  That was a sweet grand prize he had for the final drawing.


How often do the competitions run?  I WANT IN HAHA!


----------



## dr k (Apr 21, 2015)

mummel said:


> How often do the competitions run?  I WANT IN HAHA!


I've only seen one since I joined March 2013.  I may have missed one.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 21, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Ha, yes the _lingo_. I suppose a more appropriate response would have been, _Oh I'm getting a MES? Is that what your getting me for May Christmas?_
> If I did have an electric joby I would be able to do jerky.... or actually smoke anything at low temps. You keep putting ideas in my head the Mrs isn't going to let me keep talking to you!
> 
> 
> ...


Just started a thread today with the photos. They turned out in a style I don't prefer but is very popular. You can see and read about it. A lot of people use their MES to make jerky. I haven't. Can't recall which MES you have on the way. Again, mine is an MES 30 Gen 1 and it performed flawlessly. I also highly recommend the Maverick ET-733.


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 22, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Just started a thread today with the photos. They turned out in a style I don't prefer but is very popular. You can see and read about it. A lot of people use their MES to make jerky. I haven't. Can't recall which MES you have on the way. Again, mine is an MES 30 Gen 1 and it performed flawlessly. I also highly recommend the Maverick ET-733.



Thanks for the heads up, I'll run over and take a look! At this time I don't have a smoker on the way, wish I did. I agree about the Mav ET-733, It's a game changer. Especially since the stock therms are so far out of whack.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 22, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'll run over and take a look! At this time I don't have a smoker on the way, wish I did. I agree about the Mav ET-733, It's a game changer. Especially since the stock therms are so far out of whack.


Sorry, I'm conversing with about 3 different people here and I must've confused you with two others. Hey---_*that's*_ your way out with the Mrs.! "daRicksta didn't mean to give me those ideas, honeybunch darling sainted love of my life. He confused me with (your choice: Dr. K., Mummel, or insert hame of other SMF member here) because the guy's a bit dimwitted if you ask me." There--missus' anger quelled and once again all's fair in love and BBQ.


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 22, 2015)

:77:





daRicksta said:


> Sorry, I'm conversing with about 3 different people here and I must've confused you with two others. Hey---_*that's*_ your way out with the Mrs.! "daRicksta didn't mean to give me those ideas, honeybunch darling sainted love of my life. He confused me with (your choice: Dr. K., Mummel, or insert hame of other SMF member here) because the guy's a bit dimwitted if you ask me." There--missus' anger quelled and once again all's fair in love and BBQ.



Genius!  *Pure Genius!* The daRicksta inadvertently, mistook me for someone who already has one of these marvelous and wonderful MES 30 on its way, telling me how great my life will change! 
That's the starter right there, you sir are a genius!


----------



## daricksta (Apr 23, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Genius! *Pure Genius!* The daRicksta inadvertently, mistook me for someone who already has one of these marvelous and wonderful MES 30 on its way, telling me how great my life will change!
> That's the starter right there, you sir are a genius!


Thank you, Miersc7 it's always a treat and ego-filling to have my genius recognized. But just in case it isn't: 













genius.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Apr 23, 2015






You've got the AMNPS on the way--don't you?

My wife runs a licensed daycare out of our home. Two days ago I had my MES 30 in front of the house smokin' away with 3 racks of St. Louis ribs--using the AMNPS (which performed flawlessly). I had at least 4 parents commenting on how great is smelled. Three of them are fellow smokers like us. One guy has an offset stick burning rig built in Texas which he hasn't used in a long while. After talking smokers and smoking meats he (and later his wife) both told me I'd inspired him to fire that sucker up again. It's just part of the free mentoring service I humbly provide...

Here's one of my disciples before and after I taught him how to smoke meat in his smoker: 













ray-hutchison.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Apr 23, 2015


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 24, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Thank you, Miersc7 it's always a treat and ego-filling to have my genius recognized. But just in case it isn't:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice label! Everybody should know and there should be no doubting it! Got my AMNPS yesterday, burned it off and used it to smoke some eggs and made deviled eggs. It was awesome, I can't think you enough for suggesting it!! 

Free mentoring service? You coulda been rich!
It's always good to be inspiring, specially when someone decides to take it up (smoking) again!

And that's quite an impressive before and after, I must be doing something wrong because I've been packing on the pounds like I'm getting ready to hibernate!!


----------



## daricksta (Apr 24, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Nice label! Everybody should know and there should be no doubting it! Got my AMNPS yesterday, burned it off and used it to smoke some eggs and made deviled eggs. It was awesome, I can't think you enough for suggesting it!!
> 
> Free mentoring service? You coulda been rich!
> It's always good to be inspiring, specially when someone decides to take it up (smoking) again!
> ...


Believe me, I'm still the Before Guy myself but I'm working on After!

Looks like if you sucessfully smoked deviled eggs you know how to light the AMNPS and keep it lit. Wait till you actually smoke some meat with the AMNPS! You know those St. Louis ribs I smoked on Monday? I've been nuking the leftovers for lunches and they still taste better than the ribs I purchased from Dickey's in town. Imagine, Miersc77, with your smoker and the AMNPS burning wood pellets you won't have to eat out to get BBQ anymore. That's why I love my MES and the AMNPS.

Your next step is to start exploring buying/making rubs and sauces.


----------



## dr k (Apr 25, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Believe me, I'm still the Before Guy myself but I'm working on After!
> 
> Looks like if you sucessfully smoked deviled eggs you know how to light the AMNPS and keep it lit. Wait till you actually smoke some meat with the AMNPS! You know those St. Louis ribs I smoked on Monday? I've been nuking the leftovers for lunches and they still taste better than the ribs I purchased from Dickey's in town. Imagine, Miersc77, with your smoker and the AMNPS burning wood pellets you won't have to eat out to get BBQ anymore. That's why I love my MES and the AMNPS.
> 
> Your next step is to start exploring buying/making rubs and sauces.















CAM00485.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 25, 2015






I used my AMNTS with Todd's Pitmaster pellets to cold smoke a pound of butter, tenderizer for steaks and coarse kosher salt the other morning when it was 38*F.  I may try one of Steven Raichlen's compound butters for sauces or steaks.  I got in 27ibs. of pellets from Todd yesterday.  5 lbs. of it is the garlic spice specialty pellets.  I need to find out what wood this pellet is.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Apr 25, 2015)

Dr K said:


> CAM00485.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought of smoking butter! Still not sure that I will but what a cool concept. Later this year when I cold smoke cheeses I'm going to throw in both kosher salt. I smoked salt about 3 years ago and it was great!

I've made French-style compound butter twice. It's tastes unbelievable when used to saute a great steak in a skillet or to just place softened on a plate to be used to spread onto a steak or slices of a high-quality beef roast. After you've mixed it together you spoon it onto plastic wrap and then you enclose it in the wrap and roll it into a log. If you're using it that day you let it chill in the fridge for at least an hour. But since it's so rich you'll never use it all and that's great because compound butter freezes beautifully. When I need some I take it out of the freeze and unwrap it and just cut off the portion I'm going to need to thaw. You wrap up the unused butter and stick it back in the freeze. It keeps for months.

I think that if you like cherry wood and maple that Todd's Pitmaster's Choices is the way to go. A lot of guys here say that cherry is really hard to keep lit so it needs to be mixed with an easier-burning wood like oak or hickory.

27 pounds of pellets including Garlic spice? I've got to check out Todd's page for his newest flavors. If I smoked a lot more I'd be experimenting more with different pellets. While I'm still working on perfecting my technique I like to get flavors from the marinades, rubs, and sauces and just stick with the basics for wood pellet flavors. But that's just my philosophy.

I never asked Todd but I wonder if he concocts his own specialty pellets or works in tandem with a darn good supplier?


----------



## dr k (Apr 26, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I never thought of smoking butter! Still not sure that I will but what a cool concept. Later this year when I cold smoke cheeses I'm going to throw in both kosher salt. I smoked salt about 3 years ago and it was great!
> 
> I've made French-style compound butter twice. It's tastes unbelievable when used to saute a great steak in a skillet or to just place softened on a plate to be used to spread onto a steak or slices of a high-quality beef roast. After you've mixed it together you spoon it onto plastic wrap and then you enclose it in the wrap and roll it into a log. If you're using it that day you let it chill in the fridge for at least an hour. But since it's so rich you'll never use it all and that's great because compound butter freezes beautifully. When I need some I take it out of the freeze and unwrap it and just cut off the portion I'm going to need to thaw. You wrap up the unused butter and stick it back in the freeze. It keeps for months.
> 
> ...


I don't eat much butter,  I picked up a Stone Wave ceramic pot and lid for $1 in the as seen on TV section at the Dollar Tree.  A recipe that came with it has you cut the two ends off an onion and peel it.  Cut a divot in the root end then put in a bullion cube with a pat of butter on top and nuke for five minutes.  The smoked butter is great this way and I don't know if I'll use the smoked butter any other way.  Out of the 27lbs. of pellets, 20lbs. is hickory, 5lbs. Garlic Spice and 2lbs. Maple.  I'll call A-maze-n Products tomorrow to see what is actually Garlic Spice and what wood  they use. 

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Apr 26, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I don't eat much butter,  I picked up a Stone Wave ceramic pot and lid for $1 in the as seen on TV section at the Dollar Tree.  A recipe that came with it has you cut the two ends off an onion and peel it.  Cut a divot in the root end then put in a bullion cube with a pat of butter on top and nuke for five minutes.  The smoked butter is great this way and I don't know if I'll use the smoked butter any other way.  Out of the 27lbs. of pellets, 20lbs. is hickory, 5lbs. Garlic Spice and 2lbs. Maple.  I'll call A-maze-n Products tomorrow to see what is actually Garlic Spice and what wood  they use.
> 
> -Kurt


Interesting butter recipe. I've never read anything like that before.

I think hickory is one of the greatest smoking woods ever. Just curious as to why you also went with maple. I've never used it outside of the Pitmaster's Choice.


----------



## dr k (Apr 27, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Interesting butter recipe. I've never read anything like that before.
> 
> I think hickory is one of the greatest smoking woods ever. Just curious as to why you also went with maple. I've never used it outside of the Pitmaster's Choice.


I went with Maple pellets because on the Belly/Back Bacon thread I substituted cane sugar for Vermont Maple Syrup. I wanted to stay with the same theme next time I cold smoke bacon.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 27, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I went with Maple pellets because on the Belly/Back Bacon thread I substituted cane sugar for Vermont Maple Syrup. I wanted to stay with the same theme next time I cold smoke bacon.


Makes sense. Let me (well, ALL of us) know how it turns out. I've yet to ever buy pork belly or back bacon. It's a someday thing like encasing and smoking my own sausages. Do you have a meat slicer? If so, which one--and do you like it? An electric meat slicer is on my wish list. I do have an electric meat grinder.


----------



## dr k (Apr 27, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Makes sense. Let me (well, ALL of us) know how it turns out. I've yet to ever buy pork belly or back bacon. It's a someday thing like encasing and smoking my own sausages. Do you have a meat slicer? If so, which one--and do you like it? An electric meat slicer is on my wish list. I do have an electric meat grinder.


I've used maple chips before.  Now I use chunks, sticks/small splits and pellets.  Sometimes it's really tough to distinguish between wood flavors.  I have a 10" slicer knife for breads and boneless meats that works just fine when I put awkward/soft meat (bacon) in the freezer for an hour before slicing.  I've thought about an electric slicer as well.  The Belly Bacon and Canadian Bacon with Pop's wet cure are in the top five of my favorite smokes.  It tastes like you slaved to make it but it's super simple.  I would have made BB last Fall but every grocery store in town has been having sales at $2.99lb. so my freezer has been full of BB all winter.  One of the local butcher shops.sells the pink salt cure #1 where I got my skinless belly at $2.99lb two years ago.  The owners grandson gave me a tour of their plant and let me buy one of his personal primo bellies he cures then smokes in competitions (the meatiest belly I've ever seen.)  It's the one in the Belly/Back Bacon thread I recently put up.  You should grab a boneless pork loin and make CB.  That's what I did for my first cure with Pop's recipe.  I've done a 12lb. turkey in his cure and will get a brisket flat one day to make Corned Beef/Pastrami.  My dad damn near ate the whole 12lb'er himself (over a week's time.)  I'm glad he liked it.  He felt bad about eating most of it so he bought me Birdzilla., a 26lb Turkey.  I'll have to separate the entire breast from the carcass and do two separate smokes with this one  There will be plenty for all this time.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Apr 27, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I've used maple chips before.  Now I use chunks, sticks/small splits and pellets.  Sometimes it's really tough to distinguish between wood flavors.  I have a 10" slicer knife for breads and boneless meats that works just fine when I put awkward/soft meat (bacon) in the freezer for an hour before slicing.  I've thought about an electric slicer as well.  The Belly Bacon and Canadian Bacon with Pop's wet cure are in the top five of my favorite smokes.  It tastes like you slaved to make it but it's super simple.  I would have made BB last Fall but every grocery store in town has been having sales at $2.99lb. so my freezer has been full of BB all winter.  One of the local butcher shops.sells the pink salt cure #1 where I got my skinless belly at $2.99lb two years ago.  The owners grandson gave me a tour of their plant and let me buy one of his personal primo bellies he cures then smokes in competitions (the meatiest belly I've ever seen.)  It's the one in the Belly/Back Bacon thread I recently put up.  You should grab a boneless pork loin and make CB.  That's what I did for my first cure with Pop's recipe.  I've done a 12lb. turkey in his cure and will get a brisket flat one day to make Corned Beef/Pastrami.  My dad damn near ate the whole 12lb'er himself (over a week's time.)  I'm glad he liked it.  He felt bad about eating most of it so he bought me Birdzilla., a 26lb Turkey.  I'll have to separate the entire breast from the carcass and do two separate smokes with this one  There will be plenty for all this time.
> 
> -Kurt


Kurt,

Yeah, I gotta get me some of that pink curing salt. I bought some pink Himalayan salt at Costco only to find out it isn't the same thing but still prized by gourmet cooks, of which moi is une.

A 26 lb. turkey? You don't put that inside the oven; you put the oven inside_ it_ because it's much easier. Maybe you should let your dad eat your Canadian bacon, too, so he could help you build up _that_ supply! With a replacement ratio of 2:1 you could have a garage full of the stuff in no time.

What a lucky guy you are to get a private tour of the butcher shop and to snag competition-quality pork belly. I just saw the recipe for Pop's Wet Curing Brine. I bookmarked it for use at a much later date. Looks like I can buy pink salt cure #1 online unless the one of the two butchers in town carries it. I've got a knockoff of the Katz Deli pastrami that I want to make someday. In order to get real pastrami 'round these parts you've got to drive into Seattle. It'd also be fun to make Canadian bacon because it's a popular meat in the daRicksta household. We use it for Eggs Benedict, pizza, and a breakfast English muffin sandwich I make for the wife.

Like you, I've got a great set of kitchen knives and I'm always working to improve my knife skills.


----------

